# What anesthesia code would you use for 55875



## steph2355 (Feb 16, 2011)

What anesthesia code would I use for code 55875?

Thanks


----------



## cindyt (Feb 16, 2011)

55875 crosswalks to 00400 at 3 base units.


----------

